# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Hanging Leg raises 5 days a week? do able?

## MACKATTACK

My friends who used to do body building shows told me you can do abs on a daily basis. I have been hanging leg raises daily- 5 days a week.

is that ok?

----------


## tigerspawn

Some of the best abs I have seen are owned by people that work abs daily.

----------


## gearbox

> My friends who used to do body building shows told me you can do abs on a daily basis. I have been hanging leg raises daily- 5 days a week.
> 
> is that ok?


Basically after 30 days I would see if I notice a difference if I was you. I would only do often if there not sore. I can do solid raises, hold at top and lower slowly and my abs are sore the next few days.

----------


## MACKATTACK

> Basically after 30 days I would see if I notice a difference if I was you. I would only do often if there not sore. I can do solid raises, hold at top and lower slowly and my abs are sore the next few days.


Thats what I am experiencing now. I have never done hanging leg raises before and I started doing them the last week and a half and my abs are super sore and I can feel them BIG time while doing them. I mean my two rest days dont even make that big of a difference inrelation to soreness and I am currently running VAR. I see a difference in my midsection though. almost feels like a a full core workout while doing them as suppose to crunches and what not if you know what I mean.

----------


## crazy mike

This is something I don't understand. Your abs are a muscle like any other muscle tissue. Now if we work it like we work other body parts, to fatigue and basic failure why would we do this everyday. When is the day off, for good rest and recovery.There are two ways to do abs and that's with weight and without adding more and then more weight. So I get confused so this is a question. ...crazy mike

----------


## tigerspawn

CM one school of thought is that Abs, Calves, and Forearms can tolerate a lot more than many other muscles due to the fact that they are under tension the whole day. Everyday these muscle groups get a workout; in order to give these groups an actual workout in the gym we must go above and beyond the normal workload they would withstand on a normal day. The second school of thought is that abs should be worked like any other muscle.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> This is something I don't understand. *Your abs are a muscle like any other muscle tissue.*


Not exactly.

Abdominal muscles happens to be the only muscle group that is NOT attached to the skeleton via tendons, which is why they are called ''floating muscle group.'' 

When you work abs more often than other muscle groups, the logic behind this is simple: you increase the local fat-burning process by constant contraction, which is something a lifter wouldn't do for the rest of the muscles, because it wouldn't really make sense.

----------


## belva

What I see when people working out abs too much without compensating by working out your loweback muscles is that your hips kind of move forward so that your spine gets kind of flat (which it might result in back pain). I don't know if I explain it right. hope you get it anyway.

----------


## Twin

Really? Your only doing hanging leg raises and your core is sore? You sure its your abs sore and not another muscle? No other exercises? Only my hip flexors get sore after hanging leg raises so i gave up on that exercise Maybe i was not going high enough.

----------


## tigerspawn

> Really? Your only doing hanging leg raises and your core is sore? You sure its your abs sore and not another muscle? No other exercises? Only my hip flexors get sore after hanging leg raises so i gave up on that exercise Maybe i was not going high enough.


Your correct standard leg raises primarily work the hip flexors. However, leg raises are good for working abs as long as the starting point begins with legs bent at the waist 90 degrees the legs are pulled up about 20 degrees and then back down to 90 degrees. You don't want to lower it past that starting point; otherwise you are using your hip flexors to pull them back up to 90 degrees.

----------


## gearbox

> Really? Your only doing hanging leg raises and your core is sore? You sure its your abs sore and not another muscle? No other exercises? Only my hip flexors get sore after hanging leg raises so i gave up on that exercise Maybe i was not going high enough.


If you hang from bar or straps and go slow and high up and down you will feel it. That dip station where you put your elbows on.and rest your back against a pad is not effective for abs imo.

----------


## MACKATTACK

I do FEET to BAR leg raises. Not sure why you guys are bending your knees?

----------


## tigerspawn

> I do FEET to BAR leg raises. Not sure why you guys are bending your knees?


Mack I was stating that doing leg raises the way that you do them is primarily a hip flexors exercise and not an ab exercise. Yes you do get some work out of abs but done stiff leg it isn’t the best ab exercise. In order to get the best ab work out from hanging leg raises you need to ensure starting point begins with legs bent at the waist 90 degrees the legs are pulled up about 20 degrees and then back down to 90 degrees. You don't want to lower it past that starting point; otherwise you are using your hip flexors to pull them back up to 90 degrees.

----------


## MACKATTACK

> Mack I was stating that doing leg raises the way that you do them is primarily a hip flexors exercise and not an ab exercise. Yes you do get some work out of abs but done stiff leg it isn’t the best ab exercise. In order to get the best ab work out from hanging leg raises you need to ensure starting point begins with legs bent at the waist 90 degrees the legs are pulled up about 20 degrees and then back down to 90 degrees. You don't want to lower it past that starting point; otherwise you are using your hip flexors to pull them back up to 90 degrees.


Exactly, people use bad technique, I think people would be surprise with how much bad technique flows through this website. That's with anything involving working out, all about technique. So these guys that come on here and put it down are smoking crack. With the right technique it will blast ur abs big time.

----------


## MACKATTACK

Just so its clear, this is what I am doing:

#1 Best Ab Exercise - Hanging Leg Raises - YouTube

----------


## gearbox

> Just so its clear, this is what I am doing:
> 
> #1 Best Ab Exercise - Hanging Leg Raises - YouTube


Yes sir. I understood..and there is a huge variance from those doing them right and wrong. I always felt a close 2 nd those sit ups on a back extension set up. Those kill the abs

----------


## tigerspawn

> Exactly, people use bad technique, I think people would be surprise with how much bad technique flows through this website. That's with anything involving working out, all about technique. So these guys that come on here and put it down are smoking crack. With the right technique it will blast ur abs big time.


Your right as long as the knees remain bent it keeps emphasis on abs.

Instructional Fitness - Hanging Leg Raises - YouTube

----------


## MACKATTACK

Yea, I do a controlled down and and hold it up above before flat with the knees bent a little with my abs still tense. I mean on the last few it burns the whole way through, up, down and hold. I just know for me personally I have seen a bigger difference. This was def a good talk though!!

----------


## kelkel

The thought process is to not just raise your knees up via hip flexors but to "curl up" your hips during the movement. This is where you work the muscle and get your bang for the buck.

----------


## akshayv

I am a working in hospital and I am on my feel all day long. I had gotten to the point that I could barely walk at the end of the day. I would have to go home and prop my feet up for the rest of the night. orthofeet shoes have really helped with my heel pain, and I am able to be active after work again. I Love My Shoes! I tell my shoes EVERYDAY how much I love them.

----------


## usernamewastaken

Guys if i can't do leg raises can i do them in the bad?Or any other ab suggestion?

----------


## HoldMyBeer

I have heard abs are the one muscle group you can train daily (in moderation). I have also heard you dont need to train abs at all if you already do full body exercises such as deadlifts and squats (although it is suggested if they are a weak point for you).

----------


## MACKATTACK

I do abs daily, 6 days a week.

30 regular crunches
30 side crunches (each side 30)
30 reverse crunches 
30 cross legged crunches (each side 30)

I do 3 sets with a 30 second rest in between each set.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Guys if i can't do leg raises can i do them in the bad?Or any other ab suggestion?


At most gyms there are horizontal benches with handles at the top you can use. 
If they are just too difficult and you need to work up, you dont need to keep your legs straight. You can start with just raising your knees, then straighten out your legs as you get stronger. Just dont swing! I cant stand seeing people swinging their legs!

----------


## usernamewastaken

> At most gyms there are horizontal benches with handles at the top you can use. 
> If they are just too difficult and you need to work up, you dont need to keep yo our legs straight. You can start with just raising your knees, then straighten out your legs as you get stronger. Just dont swing! I cant stand seeing people swinging their legs!


Can you link me a vid/pic?I don't get what kind of bench you're talking about.

----------


## usernamewastaken

Is this fine?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix6ezsQDGOs

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Is this fine?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix6ezsQDGOs


Yes. Though most gyms have a bench like this with handles that makes it easier

----------


## usernamewastaken

> Yes. Though most gyms have a bench like this with handles that makes it easier


k thx.

----------


## MACKATTACK

Thats basically and inclined reverse crunch, not a hanging leg raise.........

----------


## Ashop

> My friends who used to do body building shows told me you can do abs on a daily basis. I have been hanging leg raises daily- 5 days a week.
> 
> is that ok?


If you feel like your not overtraining abs and your making progress I would say its fine.

----------


## MACKATTACK

> If you feel like your not overtraining abs and your making progress I would say its fine.



This thread is from 2013 lol......not sure why he bumped it

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> This thread is from 2013 lol......not sure why he bumped it


It was a new member. Usually the case. But at least they are using the search function to read up before posting new threads.

----------

